# New Member...Longtime Rider



## mimalmo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello, I'm Eli - born and raised the Minneapolis MN suburbs, currently living in Western WI about a mile from a small ski & board hill.

Starting riding in 1989. First board was a Burton Safari CompII that I bought brand new after working all summer and saving up. Back then we only had one place in the area that would let us ride. Everyone else looked at our boards and asked "What are those?".

My job has me traveling all over the US a lot so I try to stay on the ocean in the summer and near the mountains in the winter. Now that it's turning cold again, I'm getting the itch to ride.

From a trip in the spring where I was able to spend a day riding at Mt. Hood.










Another way I waste time and money...


----------



## kellyj994 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi,
I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!




__________________
Watch Love And Other Drugs Online Free


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Sick pic and car, good taste


----------

